# Opie & Anthony Sign with XM



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its official Opie and Anthony have signed with XM!

CLICK HERE to read a email from Opie and Anthony to their fans about signing with XM!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Details of the deal...
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/040805/dcth011_1.html


> XM will carry Opie and Anthony on a premium channel (XM Channel 202) for an additional monthly fee of $1.99. XM subscribers can pre- order the new channel starting today by calling XM at 1-800-XM-RADIO (1-800-967-2346) or visiting XM online at http://www.xmradio.com.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.xmradio.com/programming/channel_page.jsp?ch=202


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Pay to listen to them? What is this?


----------



## H2OSkier (Jan 20, 2004)

Must be an East coast thing as I don't have a clue as to who they are from the West coast


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

mainedish said:


> Pay to listen to them? What is this?


 Its the free market economy at its best


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Why not just add it to the basic sub fee? I know it's a free market but paying to listen to them for a few hours a day?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Who's Opie and Anthony?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

These guys are huge in New York and Philly. They have pretty much stolen Howard Sterns thunder here in NYC. They were singlehandedly keeping WNEW-FM afloat and had been syndicated on a few other stations. They were taken off the air after a publicity stunt where they challenged listeners to have sex in a public place. One amorous couple engaged each other in St. Patrick's cathedral while a producer recorded the act for the listeners. All Hell broke loose with threats of boycotts, major FCC fines, etc. and they were taken off the air. Meanwhile their multi million dollar contract continued (even though they were off the air.... like many NFL and MLB coaches) and they were paid millions to play golf and travel. Nice work if you can get it.....

XM's stock price WAS down a few points on mildly disappointing earnings. After the announcement it did a major 180 and is up 6% and should shoot higher once investors figure out what XM has pulled off here..... This will sell a LOT of XM subscriptions in New York and Philly.

Oh, and after they left.... WNEW's ratings imploded and they wound up switching formats. The King of Classic Rock radio has about 15% of the ratings they once had......


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This is awesome! I'm calling tonight to cancel Playboy Radio, and I'm going to pre order XM 202. It sucks it's a premium channel, I thought they'd be on Extreme XM. Now if XM could just sign Stern and and Don and Mike they'd have a killer team of jocks.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I understand signing Opie and Anthony, but don't understand charging a monthly fee for it. Over 120 channels for $9.99, and 1 for $1.99. I know $2 isn't much, but still.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Considering the millions they have to pat these two to get them in the fold, it was a necessity. Plus, when they aired on "free" radio we were hammered with 20 minutes of ads AN HOUR. Commercial free (or close to it) is WORTH $2 to me......


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Considering the millions they have to pat these two to get them in the fold, it was a necessity. Plus, when they aired on "free" radio we were hammered with 20 minutes of ads AN HOUR. Commercial free (or close to it) is WORTH $2 to me......


How will they aquire NEW listners? Since XM doesnt offer free previews of its premium channels


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

By advertising and promotional spots. Who knows if XM will have a free preview of High Voltage. Could you imagine the number of complaints they'd get if they had a free preview of Playboy Radio. 

BTW- Last night I when onto XMs website and preordered High Voltage, I can’t wait for it to be turned on.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey I'm for it . Pay for your porn.


----------



## ClearCom (Jul 1, 2002)

They were huge in NY and did compete against Howard, but since O & A signed with XM, Howard would almost have to sign with Sirius, which is OK with me!!
We plan to sell many of either and we have our sign guy waiting in the wings to print up the announcement to when Howard makes a decision to who he goes with on a huge banner.

O & A did not compete in the same time slot as Howard which helped the ratings for both stations and maybe if Howard does go to XM they will share channel 202 at different times and keep the $1.99 price the same!!

I'm going to buy XM stock today!!


----------

